# Spicy cigars



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I am fairly new to the cigar world and starting to really enjoy it! I started with infused cigars and am now moving away from the infused for the most part.

The thing that turned me onto infused cigars in the first place was the spicy and floral notes. Sometimes these can be overwhelming in an infused and take away from tasting the leaf.

My question is, What are some non infused cigars that have a natural spicy and or floral note?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

want full flavor or medium?


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Not really sure. Haven't really had all that many different cigars yet to find a preference.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ok, heres a list of some I really like.

Diesel UHC
5 Vegas "A"
CAO MX2
Famous Nic 5000
MUWAT
Obsidian (really bold)
EST. 1844

Theres a list of cigars I really like.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations! I have tried the Obsidian and really like it. The Diesel UHC is at the top of my list to try. I am looking forward to trying them. Thanks again.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

You bet


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

The Liga Privada T52 is pretty spicy. I'd also recommend some of the 601 lines like the red and green labels. The 601 blue label has some of the floralness you are looking for I think. Most Don Pepin Garcias also tend to run on the spicy side as well so I'd suggest exploring there.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

JDN Antano 70. The spicy porterhouse of cigars.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Spicy _but_ floral...

The L'Atelier has some floral notes, & the 46SS by them does too...

Avo Heritage


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Los Blanco Nine

Los Blancos Nine Robusto Cigars - Oscuro Box of 20

Best kept secret.....


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I am taking notes. Thanks for all the great suggestions!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

1502 ruby and black gold
rodrigo classic line and la fortalaza


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

+1 to the 601Green, T52, and JDN 1970 Antaño 

Here's a few more...

La Dueña 
Torano Exodus
Oliva V Melanio
Man O War Ruination
JDN Celebracion


----------



## Mortenoir (Mar 29, 2013)

I recently had a MOW Puro Authentico that had an nice kick to it.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

I recently had a new Diesel Hair of the Dog. It is definitely full flavored, great construction, and an even burn that was perfect to the end. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

huskers said:


> ok, heres a list of some I really like.
> 
> Diesel UHC
> 5 Vegas "A"
> ...


I like most of @huskers list^^^ I would also suggest the Nica Libre, not floral but good sweet spice, and also the La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte, a real spice bomb. I am assuming you mean pepper spice not baking spice like nutmeg or something....


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

Can I throw the My Father Le Bijou out there...had one the other night and thought it had a nice spice


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

Along with some of the others mentioned, I like the Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black Label) 1979. Some of the DPGs (like the Blue Label) leave a bit of a dry taste/feel on my palate, but the Cuban Classic doesn't, so it's my favorite of the DPGs I've tried so far, and can usually be had for around $4 a stick with some scrounging.
When I don't know what the hell I want to smoke, my go-to is a Man O' War robusto, which is mildly spicy and never fails to satisfy.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

You want Spicy? Get you nearly any Camacho cigar...their Corojo Ltd., Diplomat, Coyolar, Triple Maduro, etc. They are mostly 100% Honduran handmades and really strong. After that, as was said earlier, Joyo de Nicaragua Antonio '97 - VERY smokey and spicy. I'd stay away from CuAvana's Punisher. That one IS infused with what's clearly nearly Oleresin Pepper spray! :bawling:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

how about a punisher?


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Spicy.

Oliva Series V Melanio
Oliva Series V
Cabauguan Guapos
Padilla Reserva (somewhat)
Camacho (most of them seem to lean on the spicy side)


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks guys! Looking forward to trying some of these!


----------



## travisgoldkuhl (Feb 13, 2013)

Have you triied a liga privada no.9? I thought it had alot of spicy peppery taste to it


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

5 Vegas Miami Knuckle and Triple-A, too.


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

travisgoldkuhl said:


> Have you triied a liga privada no.9? I thought it had alot of spicy peppery taste to it


Absolutely. I just picked up liga privada no. 9 by mistake, thinking it was the T52 as suggested. All I have to say is wow!

Excellent burn, and great flavor. I thought it was on the spicy side too, and just replaced my el tiante, which is what I smoke
if I feel like spicy. I couldn't believe how much ash it would hold while driving down the interstate with the window half down.
Definitely buying more.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

You guys are making my mouth water talking about these Liga privada no. 9's!


----------



## travisgoldkuhl (Feb 13, 2013)

Aquinas said:


> You guys are making my mouth water talking about these Liga privada no. 9's!


 Thats what i would recommend by what i have tasted so far.


----------



## grammworks_adam (Oct 31, 2012)

5 Vegas AAA is one of my favorites as well.

A new cigar that's spicy would be the Room101 Namakubai Ecuador. One of my new favorites even in the Papi Chulo size.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

grammworks_adam said:


> 5 Vegas AAA is one of my favorites as well.
> 
> A new cigar that's spicy would be the Room101 Namakubai Ecuador. One of my new favorites even in the Papi Chulo size.


I smoked my first Namakubi last night and second this. Real nice pepper backbone all the way through the cigar.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I tried my first Diesel stick today. I enjoyed a UHC thanks to Wicked_Rhube. Man this cigar lived up to the hype for me. It was very good and flavorful. I really enjoyed how much flavor it had while not making me green in the face at all. I will definitely be trying some other Diesels. 

Remember that I am a cigar newbie for the most part when I say this, but there were certain aspects of the UHC that reminded me of an Obsidian. The deep fermented flavor. I really enjoy that flavor. Does this make sense at all?


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

For a short smoke Papas Fritas are fairly spicy, I love em.


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think there's a shortage of spicy cigars on the market. It also depends on what type of spice you're after. To me, a Liga no. 9 gives a distinct black pepper spice, while something like a Crowned Heads four kicks is more of a bakers spice. Both are excellent!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Aquinas said:


> Well I tried my first Diesel stick today. I enjoyed a UHC thanks to Wicked_Rhube. Man this cigar lived up to the hype for me. It was very good and flavorful. I really enjoyed how much flavor it had while not making me green in the face at all. I will definitely be trying some other Diesels.
> 
> Remember that I am a cigar newbie for the most part when I say this, but there were certain aspects of the UHC that reminded me of an Obsidian. The deep fermented flavor. I really enjoy that flavor. Does this make sense at all?


Makes perfect sense Tom! They do have a similar profile to me, but I find the diesel burns better and is more consistently delicious. I don't know why but Obsidians are always an adventure for me, one that empties my lighter lol.


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

Deadhead Dave said:


> For a short smoke Papas Fritas are fairly spicy, I love em.


Hahaha totally agree with you


----------

